# 2.7T downpipe heat shields install



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

had to take the downpipes of to replace the flex pipe.
No can't figure out how to get the turbo heat shields back on.

Can someone send tip, suggestions, etc. 
Not sure if safe driving without the turbo heat shields (they do get HOT).

- shove the heat shields up from underneath first, then push/wiggle/force the downpipes up?
- hang downpipes first, then try to slide/shove the heat shields up?
Or heat shields from top of engine first, the DP from bottom?


----------

